# Non-Precious metal Chemical Search - Phosphoric Acid



## Gotrek (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking for a cheaper substitute for Naval Jelly(rust converter/protectant)

After looking into it the main chemical in most rust preventers/removers is Phosphoric acid. It turns iron into phosphated iron or rust into phosphated iron oxide which are both chemicly stable and stops rust at the surface.

I can't find large quantities of Ospho or naval Jelly around here and woul like to find a substitue.

I found some deck cleaners are about 30% phosphoric acid Does anyone know if the concentration would be high enough for treating patch panels etc?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotreck phosphoric acid 20 liters can be purchased in Winnipeg for $150.00 plus $10.00 deposit for the plastic container.

I do not know what the percentage of the acid is.

ttys
Gill


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 26, 2008)

gustavus said:


> Gotreck phosphoric acid 20 liters can be purchased in Winnipeg for $150.00 plus $10.00 deposit for the plastic container.
> 
> I do not know what the percentage of the acid is.
> 
> ...



The deck cleaner I'm looking at it 5$ /4L - See my "Manitobans are cheap post"

Kidding aside where are you getting it from?


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 26, 2008)

Font MSDS info for Naval Jelly it's 25-30% Phosphoric Acid.

Ospho is the product I wanted but no one carries it in winnipeg and it can't be shipped.

OSPHO is a balanced formula of Phosphoric acid(75%) - 45% by weight, Sodium Dichromate, Surfactants, and Extenders.

Ospho MSDS http://www.ospho.com/images/MSDS2005.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2008)

The Phosphoric Acid is 85% and I stand corrected on the price, it's only $102.70 plus tax's and no deposit on the plastic container.

You have to purchase a 20 liter pail, making it rather expensive at $5.85 a liter.

ttys
Gill


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 26, 2008)

gustavus said:


> The Phosphoric Acid is 85% and I stand corrected on the price, it's only $102.70 plus tax's and no deposit on the plastic container.
> 
> You have to purchase a 20 liter pail, making it rather expensive at $5.85 a liter.
> 
> ...



Still that's more in the ball park of what I'm looking for and I can dilute it to 45% making it almost half the cost.


----------

